

What the IDF Taught Me About Becoming an Entrepreneur - helena0101
https://medium.com/how-to-build-killer-products/what-the-idf-taught-me-about-becoming-an-entrepreneur-a46a4016d786

======
barking
This reads more like propaganda for the IDF

